# Mare bagging with milk



## appy2d (May 16, 2014)

Bought a mare that wasn't exposed to any stallions and now she is growing a bag and we can express milk. Any clues?


----------



## MissysMum (May 16, 2014)

You certain she hasn't been with a stallion? If so, could be hormonal


----------



## appy2d (May 16, 2014)

previous owner states she wasn't even sharing a fence line. I am getting an ultrasound next week but haven't had this happen before


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

Has she had babies before? You are sensible to get her us'd just to be sure - do let us know the results please.


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

Could you share a couple of pictures of her with us please? Take one full side shot down at her level, and one standing at her tail end looking forward down her sides, again down at her level.

Can't wait to see, and good idea regarding the ultrasound!


----------



## appy2d (May 16, 2014)

She has had at least one baby before. previous owner also states she bagged up when another mare foaled then tried to steal the foal.


----------



## appy2d (May 17, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

She may be having a false pregnancy. She really doesn't look 'developed' enough in her tummy to be at the stage of growing an udder. I think you will have to wait for the us to give you an answer.

Pretty girl by the way!


----------



##  (May 17, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree. I don't see any lopsided belly, and unless that little one is up by her spine and she's hiding it well, my guess would be that something else is causing the udder development. But, we're happy to watch and wait to hear what the ultrasound says! And I agree, she's a pretty girl!!


----------



## appy2d (May 18, 2014)

Thank you. Will post ultrasound results


----------



## appy2d (May 22, 2014)

Ultrasound done, Not pregnant just hormones.


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2014)

Oh dear, what a shame - still it's good to know for certain.


----------



##  (May 22, 2014)

So sorry, but so good to know. Maybe next time!


----------



## appy2d (May 22, 2014)

Disappointed but not. Wasn't one we were expecting so all is good.


----------

